# Would you wear this?



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally, I dont like it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You posted the same thing twice in two separate subforums?!? :dunno: Is this your brand? It's not usually taken too lightly if company owners/reps show up here and don't accounce themselves right off the bat...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i doubt the owner of special blend is trying to push his goods in here, i think its just some kid who needs fashion advice so he can be "cool".


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i doubt the owner of special blend is trying to push his goods in here, i think its just some kid who needs fashion advice so he can be "cool".


My bad!!! I don't know all the logos to the fancy stuff kids wear these days! 

My answer is, NO, I wouldn't wear that hoodie while snowboarding. I would wear this one, because Lululemon shit gets you laid, and that's FAR more important than looking cool...


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

my bad, im not apart of fourm, im just trying to get some advice sorry,


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not overly fond of it, but if it was on sale half price, yeah I'd snatch it up.

Price dictates a lot of my purchases. I don't really care if something is ugly (to a point) as long as it keeps me warm, keeps me dry, and is comfortable. That hoodie is nowhere near ugly enough to make me run away from a smokin' deal.


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

actually it wasnt a bad price, i got it for $40, which its usually $70 so i got it pretty cheap


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

$40? Yeah, I'd pay that. Obviously it's not waterproof at that price, but still, as long as it's not cotton, I'd buy one for $40.

Local shop or online? If it was online, post up that link and I'll buy one myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> $40? Yeah, I'd pay that. Obviously it's not waterproof at that price, but still, as long as it's not cotton, I'd buy one for $40.
> 
> Local shop or online? If it was online, post up that link and I'll buy one myself. :thumbsup:


It was a locally shop, sorry i cant get a link up,


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a Special Blend softshell hoodie. I'd say $40 isn't a bad price for it. The color and styling isn't my favorite, but it's certainly not terrible either. I'd rock it for some slushy spring park laps.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd wear it if the yellow was orange, but then again my fashion advice is pretty worthless as a 32 year old father of three from rural Michigan.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

if its plain black without the yellow, i'd rock it for sure.


----------



## Nordica-k2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Call me weird but I actually like it...LOL :dunno:


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

haha, i kinda like it too, i got it cheap so its a win win


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

tflock82 said:


> haha, i kinda like it too....


That is the only opinion that really matters dude.


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

trapper said:


> That is the only opinion that really matters dude.


Thanks for the advice i rally appreciate it


----------

